# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Fj40 turning

## PerazziSC3

Anyone in chch recommend a place for a once over on a petrol straight 6? 

Runs well but stalls at the traffic lights etc when coming to idle. Probably simple fix but would rather someone just give it a quick look over than me fiddling with idle screw etc...

Cheers

----------


## NZ_noddy

Fill the tank a little higher? (sorry, couldn't resist  :Grin: )

----------


## NZ32

> Anyone in chch recommend a place for a once over on a petrol straight 6? 
> 
> Runs well but stalls at the traffic lights etc when coming to idle. Probably simple fix but would rather someone just give it a quick look over than me fiddling with idle screw etc...
> 
> Cheers


If you are on Facebook post on one of the NZ Land cruiser pages, someone will help. Or just turn the idle screw up a bit. 

My recommendation would be put a diesel in like I did a few years ago but not the best idea with the high cost of diesel at the moment.

----------


## 223nut

Check your fuel filter?

----------

